# Insurance adjuster Jobs ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

So after many years in the aviation industry I have realized at 51, getting a little too old to be climbing tail booms so I got my 6-20 all lines adjusters license, but it seems extremely hard to find a job without experience, anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I would suggest contacting some of the independent adjusting companies, they are always looking for adjusters. It may take some time to get called as it is dependent on storms and damage.

I started doing this in 2012 at Hurricane Sandy. It was almost two years before I received another deployment.

The company that I work for will sometimes take new adjusters and let them ride along with experienced adjusters. I believe they will pay them for their time.

Look for a PM on some advice that I don't want to post here.


----------

